

Three years of practical software engineering at Lifelock (2012) - bootload
http://camriley.com/lifelock/

======
bootload
the _" signs of a bad programmer"_ post [0] was a response of the experiences
of this post.

[0] [http://www.yacoset.com/Home/signs-that-you-re-a-bad-
programm...](http://www.yacoset.com/Home/signs-that-you-re-a-bad-programmer)

